# auto reverse straight track



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

Just curious if anyone here might tell me how I can create a auto reverse track for a ho trolley to run back and forth? I was thinking maybe one of the circuit boards that are used for reversing loops i've heard of a while ago, any ideas?

If one of these boards will work, any idea what they are called or a part number?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

DC should be pretty easy, I reckon theres a bunch of products especially for it. bump and go or something?

DCC is a bit more challenging, but I was listening to a podcast about a product that will do it pretty well, as long as the loco is in the 2digit DCC range not 4digit

I'll try find and link the things I've seen/heard


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Here you go 

DC only
http://www.jimsmodeltrains.com/Circ...DC-Reversing-Circuit-w-Delay-5401_p_1062.html
http://www.trainelectronics.com/autoreverse/basic/NEW_unit.htm
https://www.azatrax.com/back-and-forth.html

I swear there are more DC ones, maybe even from real "brand names" but I cant find them from a quick google. I must be using the wrong keywords.

Your local hobby store would probably know a good DC one, that they've seen/sold/support.


DCC only
http://www.tamvalleydepot.com/products/trainshuttle.html
One trick I heard with this is: When first starting the system. Put the train/trolley in the middle of the section of track, not at the ends (ie not over the detector).



Cheers!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a MINIATRONICS auto reversing system on my layout that works like a champ.
It controls a Bachmann trolley on a 8-foot section of straight track. The sensors imbedded beneath the track allow it to stop and start the trolley to pick up passengers. When it gets to the end of the line it stops/pauses for about 8 seconds/goes in the opposite direction/repeats.
Try googling "Miniatronics auto reverse"
Good luck,
Bob


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I like the Azatrax device per the link posted by broox.

But you can easily build a control circuit yourself
by using a micro switch on a bumper on each end
of the track that controls a Latching relay. When
the trolley bumps the microswitch it flips the relay
and that reverses track polarity thus the trolley goes
back where it came from and so on.

Don


----------

